# Rolle der Wiederauferstehung!



## PISKO81 (19. Mai 2014)

Hallo Zusammen!

Könnte mir eine/r eine Rolle der Wiederauferstehung schiecken!

AN: burhangokkaya1981@hotmail.com

REALM: Ambossar

NAME: Pisko

Mfg Pisko


----------



## Dagonzo (19. Mai 2014)

Noch nicht mitbekommen, dass es die Rolle nicht mehr gibt?
http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/blog/12850026/die-rolle-der-auferstehung-wird-entfernt-11-02-2014


----------

